# HauntedSummitviewDrive.com New Castle, PA USA



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

HauntedSummitviewDrive.com's halloween photo galleries are finally now active online!

http://www.partiers.com/hauntedsummitviewdrive/halloweengallery1.html




http://www.HauntedSummitviewDrive.com
New Castle, PA USA


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Great site for props and house-haunt ideas!! Thanks for sharing all the pics with everyone! [8D]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------

